# proper packing for mailing



## paintergirl (Jul 31, 2008)

Hi All,

I have to get rid of my Xmas shirts, so I'm going to have to E-bay them. Is there anything I need to know to safely ship them to customers? I'm concerned about the transfer paper being damaged in transit.

I already have them wrapped around chipboard and packed in flip top plastic bags. Would simple bubble wrap mailers from Wal-Mart work? 

As always, any suggestions will be appreciated.

Paintergirl


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

What do you mean transfer paper? Are you referring to the actual transfer on the shirt?

Bubble wrap for apparel is not necessary unless you have it embellished with stones, etc. that could break.

However you ship them now would also work for ebay items, no?


----------



## paintergirl (Jul 31, 2008)

Hi,

Yes, I mean the paper on the shirt. The packaging I have them in now is what I bought to display them in at shows. It is not meant for mailing. I haven't shipped any shirts yet, so I don't know what is the best way to package them. I searched some posts, but what I found was for bulk shipments. What would I use to ship 1 or 2 T-shirts?

Thanks,

Paintergirl


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Just about anything will work. Manila envelopes, Tyvek, or poly bags Poly Mailers - Uline. Also check ebay for good prices on these items.

I use poly bags and wrap each shirt in one of these Flap Lock Bags before I put in the poly.


----------



## eagleland04 (Aug 12, 2008)

Thanks Splathead, also which poly mailers do you use and what size flap lock bags for your shirts? I dont think I need the bubble lined for regular t shirts do I?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

9X12 mailers are fine for 1 or 2 shirts.

The link I provided for flap lock bags shows which size goes with which garment.


----------

